# Bass boat overhaul( pic heavy)



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

The problem:
2003 G3 Pro185 Bass boat with a 90hp Yamaha. Carpet was ruined when i put a fitted cover on it. Mold and mildew turned the entire interior of the boat black under the cover. Diluted bleach killed the mold but also dissolved the rubber backing on the carpet. This was compounded when i left the boat uncovered in the back yard for a year. The carpet finished rotting, the depth finder had a sunspot burned in the middle of the screen, seats rotted and cracked, trailer tires dry-rotted, trailer light broke, crack in instrument console, broke rudder off trolling motor.
-First thing to fix was trailer tires and lights, done
-Next was to remove all hardware and rotted carpet. 
I placed each set of screws in a ziploc bag and labeled which panel or bin it went with.
- Seats were taken to Jerry's Trim Shop in Moultrie( Thanks, Judge!)
-boat was taken to my Brother in Law's in Montgomery to get the overhaul:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay, next was the hard part:
Every single panel, bin, lid, cup holder, all electronics were removed. All plywood was sanded down and all glue remnants were scraped off all aluminum walls and compartments. We als removed about 80 pounds of waterlogged expandable foam from the bottom of the boat:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Now the fun part:
Resprayed expandable foam under the deck, purchased new trolling motor, repaired and repainted all plastic parts, and ordered a "carpet kit" from online which included a 6 x30 foot length of 20oz marine carpet and 3 gallons of glue. Please note that this glue did NOT work for us. It was like trying to trowel milk and never did set properly. We ended up getting two gallons of indoor/outdoor carpet glue which worked very well. All aluminum surfaces were pressure washed and allowed to dry. Carpet was glued and stapled to each plywood panel. We were able to knock out the back end and front end of the boat in two weekends. We also replaced the trolling motor and nonskid step pad on the front of the boat.
 The only casualty was the neighbor who showed up long enough to slice his arm on a carpet knife and bleed all over the side of the boat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Next weekend:
installing the center deck, instrument console and throttle controls, and hopefully my Christmas present will be here in time to be installed. Humminbird 898c SI ! We'll also be adding a third battery to run electronics.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Next weekend:
> installing the center deck, instrument console and throttle controls, and hopefully my Christmas present will be here in time to be installed. Humminbird 898c SI ! We'll also be adding a third battery to run electronics.



That looks awesome Wingman! 

I got 2 boats to finish, when you're ready, let me know and I'll bring em down


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good Robert!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2010)

Good job rhbama3!   Gonna be nice having a new boat, without the payments, isn't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2010)

Laneybird said:


> Good job rhbama3!   Gonna be nice having a new boat, without the payments, isn't it?



Well, i paid a lot for it several years ago. With everything i'm doing to it, i could have just about bought another used boat! 
But yeah, i'm real happy with the way it is turning out. Next pic's should include the newly re-upholstered bench seat that Jerry did an excellent job on. My particular model has a 55 inch base on the seat. This is not a standard width so i was unable to just buy a new bench. A 48 inch seat would have exposed the storage under the seat, and a 58 inch seat would have interfered with the throttle handle.
Can't wait to get there Friday and try to finish it up.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking good Rob!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking good man. Looking forward to the next set of pics.


----------



## Guy (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice Job...

Love the aluminum stringer system!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2010)

Great walk thru, Bubba!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2010)

It is finished!!!!!
Took all day yesterday and this morning but we have officially finished the boat. We made a quick trip to Bass Pro and bought a heavy duty mounting bracket for the Humminbird as there was just no good level place to mount the dadblame thing with the provided mount. We also had to drill an extra hole for the GPS antenna( didn't know i was gonna have one of those. Added a retainer strap to the trollling motor and also added a set of rod saver straps to the deck. The G3 is a great boat but the rod storage sucks. A central bin under the front seat that you have to be very careful not to break a tip putting rods in and out of. I added a couple of mounting brackets to store the paddle on the wall in the same bin. I also used the same brackets to mount my net to the side of the console. I still want to add more tread tape to the wheel wells and trailer tongue. I also have just enough carpet left to re-wrap the trailer bunks.
Here's the final pic's:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2010)

Robert, that is one fine lookin` rig! Ya`ll done good.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 5, 2010)

After reading the trials and tribulations you went through, I gotta say that looks really good. You sure that is the right boat? I don't see any blood stains, or fuzz covered fingers anywhere


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks awsome Wobbert-Woo!     


Fishbait wants to know if you'll "take him for a widdle boat-wide"     


You did a terrific job!  

Care to reupholster my car next?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like you done a fine job bamer


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Looks awsome Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> _*
> Fishbait wants to know if you'll "take him for a widdle boat-wide" *_
> ...


 Me too, Me too, Me too!!
Great Job, Bubba, it looks great!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2010)

Dangit man!!.......That looks like a new boat!!.....Ya'll did a good job!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks, Ya'll!
Can't wait to start slaying the crappie and bass late winter!


----------



## Judge (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow!  A great job and it looks awesome.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great job. I helped my Dad with his a few years ago its a lot of work. I only see one mistake and we made it as well with my Dad's boat. It might not be a problem for you but I'm OCD and a perfectionist and will not make the same mistake twice.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2010)

Great job...Now put some slime on her and it will be perfect!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Great job. I helped my Dad with his a few years ago its a lot of work. I only see one mistake and we made it as well with my Dad's boat. It might not be a problem for you but I'm OCD and a perfectionist and will not make the same mistake twice.


Don't leave me hanging, what do you see? 


jmfauver said:


> Great job...Now put some slime on her and it will be perfect!!!!


Planning to, Bro!


----------



## Redbow (Dec 6, 2010)

Great job on that boat. You folks ought to be in the business of fixing em for others...


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't leave me hanging, what do you see?
> 
> Planning to, Bro!



Well after looking at the pics up uploaded it appears you laid the carpet in two different directions. You may not of but like on the storage doors appear to be a different shade like the carpet is all going the same direction from the roll. Like I said before I'm OCD and made the same mistake on my Dad's boat it still burns me up everytime I see cause it looks worst than yours we didn't lay two pieces the right way. Would of taken it off and redone them but we laid the glue to it. After a couple of year you won't be able to tell good job its a lot of work. I do have a question on your storage compartment doors how did you them this was our biggest problem on the boat. We used a lot of clamps.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Well after looking at the pics up uploaded it appears you laid the carpet in two different directions. You may not of but like on the storage doors appear to be a different shade like the carpet is all going the same direction from the roll. Like I said before I'm OCD and made the same mistake on my Dad's boat it still burns me up everytime I see cause it looks worst than yours we didn't lay two pieces the right way. Would of taken it off and redone them but we laid the glue to it. After a couple of year you won't be able to tell good job its a lot of work. I do have a question on your storage compartment doors how did you them this was our biggest problem on the boat. We used a lot of clamps.



You are correct, Sir. 
My Brother in Law carpeted all the storage compartment doors while i was gone and forgot to check the grain vs. the flat panels. While it WAS a mistake, i kinda like the contrast. 
As far as carpeting the lids, do you mean how did we wrap the carpet around the lid edges? If so:
After gluing the carpet to the lid top, it was allowed to dry overnight. Then we put glue on the inside and outside of the lid sides. The carpet was pulled tightly around the edge and a section of 1/2 x1x 15 inch board was used to push down tightly on the inside. Another board was pressed against the outside of the same lid edge and then 2 clamps were used to keep the carpet bound tightly till the glue dried overnight. The next day, a carpet razor was ran around the inside of the lid to even up and remove any extra carpet. The inside of the lid was measured and then carpet cut to size and glued in. It worked real well and we had no bubbles or puckers on any edges.


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You are correct, Sir.
> My Brother in Law carpeted all the storage compartment doors while i was gone and forgot to check the grain vs. the flat panels. While it WAS a mistake, i kinda like the contrast.
> As far as carpeting the lids, do you mean how did we wrap the carpet around the lid edges? If so:
> After gluing the carpet to the lid top, it was allowed to dry overnight. Then we put glue on the inside and outside of the lid sides. The carpet was pulled tightly around the edge and a section of 1/2 x1x 15 inch board was used to push down tightly on the inside. Another board was pressed against the outside of the same lid edge and then 2 clamps were used to keep the carpet bound tightly till the glue dried overnight. The next day, a carpet razor was ran around the inside of the lid to even up and remove any extra carpet. The inside of the lid was measured and then carpet cut to size and glued in. It worked real well and we had no bubbles or puckers on any edges.



Your right it doesn't look bad. The boat we did it was like two doors on the back of the boat and them 2 were not even going in the same direction. Let this be a lesson to anybody doing a re carpet make sure you mark on the bottom.


----------



## grim (Dec 9, 2010)

That is an incredible refurb.  Well done.


----------

